# Hello everyone



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello everyone I currently own 4 cats Millie, Sophie, Mama and Oreo(along with 3 dogs Gizmo, Princess and Buster). I currently work at a vet clinic and am in the process of studying to become a veterinary technician. I look forward to getting to know everyone in the community. Any other questions feel free to ask!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello and Welcome  Have any pictures of your little kitties? It sounds like you have a VERY busy house!
Hopefully, you'll enjoy it here. I do, it's crazy sometimes but there are some really fantastic people here!! I've learned loads, had loads of laughs, fell in love with a zillion and one kitties, and shared some tears.
Looking forward to your posts  .. and don't forget those pictures!! lol


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

cat face said:


> Hello and Welcome  Have any pictures of your little kitties? It sounds like you have a VERY busy house!
> Hopefully, you'll enjoy it here. I do, it's crazy sometimes but there are some really fantastic people here!! I've learned loads, had loads of laughs, fell in love with a zillion and one kitties, and shared some tears.
> Looking forward to your posts  .. and don't forget those pictures!! lol



I have tons of photos of them! It is a pretty busy house but I wouldn't have it any other way. Sounds like this is a pretty nice community. I look forward to becoming a part of it. Here are some photos of my kitties. I'll share a bit about them as well since all I shared was their names in my original post. 

Millie-I adopted Millie from the animal shelter when she was around 6 1/2 years old. She was at the shelter for almost a year before I adopted her. I was told that she had been found as a stray and had most likely been abused in her past. She came in covered in fleas and ear mites and some pretty bad teeth(they removed all but 4 or 5 of her teeth). When I brought her home she decided she was going to give me quite the scare by opening up one of my air vents and going inside. She was stuck inside our walls for about 48 hours before we could get out(after creating about 9 holes in the wall first). She was fine and in good shape after her ordeal but I ended up having to seal my vents down to prevent it from happening again. It took about a year before she really felt comfortable in my house. She was so skittish when I first got her and never left my bedroom. I'm happy to report now that at 10 years old she is now confidently roaming around the house and a pretty happy girl. 












Sophie-I adopted Sophie from the animal shelter as a 9 week old kitten. She was born at the shelter after her mother(who went on to become my cat Mama) was picked up as a stray. Sophie is now 3 years old and is a happy little girl. Pretty silly and always causing mischief but she never does anything too bad. 










Mama-I adopted Mama from the animal shelter as a 1 year old cat. She is Sophie's mother and gave birth to Sophie and her 2 other kittens in the shelter at the age of 5 months old after being picked up as a stray. I adopted Mama about a year and a half after I adopted Sophie after seeing that she was still looking for a home. She came to me as an overweight cat and ever since I have been working on bringing her back down to a healthy weight. She like Sophie is now 3 years old and also a pretty happy girl. 











Oreo-Oreo is my only male and a year old now. I got him from a family friend of my aunts when he was 11 weeks old. Her cats had a litter of kittens so we went to see them and came home with Oreo. Hes a sweet and happy boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome! Thats quite the group you got!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Welcome! Thats quite the group you got!!


Thank you for the welcome! 

Yes it is!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww they all look so gorgeous! Such a happy little crew you've got! They're beautiful


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> AWW, they are all so beautiful!


Thank you!



cat face said:


> Aww they all look so gorgeous! Such a happy little crew you've got! They're beautiful


Thank you! They are a happy bunch!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

You've got some gorgeous kitties there! That white ring around Oreo's tail is so comical and unusual. :luv


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you! I love that marking on his tail.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweet little (or, actually, pretty sizable!) fur family! 

It's so depressing that some were at the shelter for so long.  It's great that you gave them a forever home. And quite the adventures little Millie had!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love your cats! They are beautiful!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

spirite said:


> What a sweet little (or, actually, pretty sizable!) fur family!
> 
> It's so depressing that some were at the shelter for so long.  It's great that you gave them a forever home. And quite the adventures little Millie had!


Thank you! Yes it is depressing but they have a forever home now which is the important thing. Their all sweethearts. She gave me quite the scare!



jking said:


> I love your cats! They are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great stories, they are so cute.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Blumpy710 said:


> Great stories, they are so cute.


Thank you, their all sweethearts and bring lots of joy.


----------

